# vented lids



## bickell (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone know who manufactures vented lids for deli containers?
Lots of places sell them - who makes them?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I called Pro-kal and got transferred all over the country while looking for this answer. Best they could tell me is that these guys are getting them custom made - ie: Pro-kal does not make these lids. This is what I was told - however I would LOVE for a vendor on here to correct me on this - though they would be undercutting their own sales to do so . . .

Poly Fabric Lids (Lids only) - 500 Units


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Pro-kal does not make these lids. This is what I was told


You are correct. They are custom made.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

So Josh . . . are you having them custom made for your own resale or do you purchase them from Superior Enterprises or some other wholesale distributor? If you don't want to divulge this I'd TOTALLY understand!


----------



## bickell (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't beleive Superior Enterprise is still operating. I know for sure their telephone lines are not and they do not return enquiries to their web site.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I don't beleive Superior Enterprise is still operating. I know for sure their telephone lines are not and they do not return enquiries to their web site.


Their website has been in and out lately, but I have communicated with them various times over the past few months regarding their future plans and they are not planning on closing or anything, just having website issues.



> So Josh . . . are you having them custom made for your own resale or do you purchase them from Superior Enterprises or some other wholesale distributor? If you don't want to divulge this I'd TOTALLY understand!


There was another vendor (Tuss) who was making a lid, but he no longer is. Currently, all of the vented insect cups are being manufactured by superior enterprise.

Why do you ask?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

That's what I thought. A few months back I was looking into getting a large wholesale order of cups/lids for selling cultures at the Hamburg show and went to Pro-kal for info and they had no clue who was making them. It just struck me as odd and I've been curious ever since. That's all! 

I've also been kicking around the idea of using my drill press and some sort of medical gauze or filter media to make my own vented lids. I just don't know if it would pay or not . . . haha!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

i use a drill for the holes and hotglue a circular coffee filter in there, quick and easy


----------

